# EVENTS IN FLORIDA?



## workinpit21 (Mar 16, 2009)

ANY EVENTS IN FLORIDA?


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

There is one coming up on 4th of july. Its being held in Orlando


----------



## workinpit21 (Mar 16, 2009)

what it called? where in orlando?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Not sure if you are interested or not, but this is a bully show that's she's talking about... here's the info.


----------

